# Waiting for over 24 months for 820/801



## ilovemelbourne2018 (Jul 12, 2018)

Hi all,

I have created this thread for all those applicants who are still waiting very patiently for over 24 months to hear back anything from the immigration regarding their Visa.

Please add your timeline, comments ,recent interaction with Immigration :and any helpful hints.

Good luck to all 

Hopefully this new financial years bring lot of grants and happiness for all those are waiting so far for such a long time.


----------



## preetiphysio (Jun 27, 2018)

I’m waiting for 28months now and finally made a complaint to immigration about it.
Got feedback email acknowledging my complaint. Still waiting to hear back.


----------



## Jayphen (Jul 28, 2018)

Origin country would be useful too.


----------



## ilovemelbourne2018 (Jul 12, 2018)

We applied from Melbourne onshore - Wife is from India.


----------



## ilovemelbourne2018 (Jul 12, 2018)

preetiphysio said:


> I'm waiting for 28months now and finally made a complaint to immigration about it.
> Got feedback email acknowledging my complaint. Still waiting to hear back.


Let us know know please if you hear anything more from IMMI.


----------



## BB55 (Aug 7, 2018)

*Waiting for 24months*

Hello , we applied for the 820/801 in August 2016 and have been waiting ever since. Ours is a long term marriage 10 years and we have a child as well. My husband is a permanent resident but we had been living over seas therefore he is currently on a resident return visa which has been renewed 3 times now (eligible for citizenship next year). 
I recently read on the home affairs website that visas are granted as per a priority list. As per this list it seems that resident return visa holders applications for spouse visa will be last priority. Anyone heard of anything similar ?


----------



## ilovemelbourne2018 (Jul 12, 2018)

Where is the link which shows the cases being processing on priority list?


----------



## BB55 (Aug 7, 2018)

ilovemelbourne2018 said:


> Where is the link which shows the cases being processing on priority list?


Im not able to post a link here, but you can visit the home affairs website.


----------



## ilovemelbourne2018 (Jul 12, 2018)

BB55 said:


> Im not able to post a link here, but you can visit the home affairs website.


What is the country of origin?


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

BB55 said:


> Im not able to post a link here, but you can visit the home affairs website.


That is a very broad reply, it is a very big website.

Even copy and paste of some text would help in a search.


----------



## preetiphysio (Jun 27, 2018)

ilovemelbourne2018 said:


> preetiphysio said:
> 
> 
> > I'm waiting for 28months now and finally made a complaint to immigration about it.
> ...


Hi, I got an standard automated reply from Immigration, which they reply to all complaints I guess. It was like global processing times keep on changing, you can check it monthly. Bla bla bla

Conclusion : It wasn't useful or helpful.


----------



## RjP (Apr 28, 2018)

Hi, mine took over 24mos to process 820 Partner Visa. I’m confuse whether the 801 is on process as well since 820 and 801 are lodged the same time and 801 takes 24mos to process. I don’t know how they do it, others lodged theirs later and got granted before ours. 
Timeline:
Came here from the Philippines 16 April 2016 on a tourist visa.
Lodged 820/801 1 July 2016
Had my Medical July 2017
820 Visa granted 2 August 2018

I hope everyone will get a positive results the soonest. 😊


----------



## ilovemelbourne2018 (Jul 12, 2018)

RjP said:


> Hi, mine took over 24mos to process 820 Partner Visa. I'm confuse whether the 801 is on process as well since 820 and 801 are lodged the same time and 801 takes 24mos to process. I don't know how they do it, others lodged theirs later and got granted before ours.
> Timeline:
> Came here from the Philippines 16 April 2016 on a tourist visa.
> Lodged 820/801 1 July 2016
> ...


Well according the website when we applied, if you get 820 approved within 24 months then you have to wait further for 801 to be processed but with these new rules, it could be take more time. 
Were you asked to provide any Police clearance?


----------



## ilovemelbourne2018 (Jul 12, 2018)

preetiphysio said:


> Hi, I got an standard automated reply from Immigration, which they reply to all complaints I guess. It was like global processing times keep on changing, you can check it monthly. Bla bla bla
> 
> Conclusion : It wasn't useful or helpful.


Yeah we got the same reply as well. Have your provided any Police clearnace?


----------



## ilovemelbourne2018 (Jul 12, 2018)

ampk said:


> That is a very broad reply, it is a very big website.
> 
> Even copy and paste of some text would help in a search.


Yes agree with that.


----------



## RjP (Apr 28, 2018)

ilovemelbourne2018 said:


> RjP said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, mine took over 24mos to process 820 Partner Visa. I'm confuse whether the 801 is on process as well since 820 and 801 are lodged the same time and 801 takes 24mos to process. I don't know how they do it, others lodged theirs later and got granted before ours.
> ...


Yes, I've been asked for Police Clearance, both from Australia and the Philippines. I get request for more evidence of the relationship every 3-4months the whole 24mos of process as well.


----------



## ilovemelbourne2018 (Jul 12, 2018)

RjP said:


> Yes, I've been asked for Police Clearance, both from Australia and the Philippines. I get request for more evidence of the relationship every 3-4months the whole 24mos of process as well.


Ok. It doesnt hurt to send an email to Immi or migration agent to ask if you can be considered for 801 as well as you have waited over 24 months to get 820 , generally we have read few people have received 801 grant shortly after getting 802.


----------



## ilovemelbourne2018 (Jul 12, 2018)

Finally we have an update.
We have been asked to provide Police clearance and Medical checks by IMMI. Its great to know that file is being looked at.
27 Months over.. Lets see how long it takes.


----------



## GadoGadoGal (Nov 20, 2014)

ilovemelbourne2018 said:


> Where is the link which shows the cases being processing on priority list?


I was able to find information on the Home Affairs website, but none that referred to low priority of the sponsor with RRV:
Fact sheet - Processing priorities for family stream migration
Fact sheet - Managing the Migration Programme

Also see 'Circumstances that affect processing times' on the following page:
Global Visa and Citizenship Processing Times


----------



## Jennymilford1 (Aug 13, 2018)

Very desperate for your help, please help.

I'm overseas at the moment and my 801 has been refused saying my evidences aren't enough. 
What do I do now? What visa am I on now?
Can I come back into Australia asap to apply an appeal (aat) ?
How long do I get to appeal ?
What are my options please help.
Thanks in advance.
Jennifer


----------



## ilovemelbourne2018 (Jul 12, 2018)

Jennymilford1 said:


> Very desperate for your help, please help.
> 
> I'm overseas at the moment and my 801 has been refused saying my evidences aren't enough.
> What do I do now? What visa am I on now?
> ...


Hey Jennifer,

This is the link i found with some information. Which visa are you currently on ? 820 or Bridging Visa B? Doesnt that give you the option to return to country? Rejection letter regarding your visa that you have received, arent there any instructions on it how to proceed next.

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/lega...pplication-is-refused-or-my-visa-is-cancelled

https://www.futureinaustralia.com/employer/what-if-your-visa-got-rejected/


----------



## Jennymilford1 (Aug 13, 2018)

Thanks for your reply . I have had a look into it. I have seen all this but nothing mentioned about offshore refusals.
Thanks for your trouble.


----------



## preetiphysio (Jun 27, 2018)

ilovemelbourne2018 said:


> ampk said:
> 
> 
> > That is a very broad reply, it is a very big website.
> ...


I have already provided my recent police check and updated all the others proofs to prove our relationship


----------



## ilovemelbourne2018 (Jul 12, 2018)

preetiphysio said:


> I have already provided my recent police check and updated all the others proofs to prove our relationship


Have you received any information from IMMI as we have been asked by IMMI to provide Medical, Police clearance and Overseas Police clearance?


----------



## preetiphysio (Jun 27, 2018)

Have you received any information from IMMI as we have been asked by IMMI to provide Medical, Police clearance and Overseas Police clearance?[/QUOTE

No I haven’t heard anything. But I have already provided my medical in 2016 and provided AFP as well this year again. 

It’s been 29 months now and m still waiting


----------



## Saozita (Apr 10, 2017)

*Please clarify*



Jennymilford1 said:


> Very desperate for your help, please help.
> 
> I'm overseas at the moment and my 801 has been refused saying my evidences aren't enough.
> What do I do now? What visa am I on now?
> ...


Hi Jennifer, sorry to hear about this. As asked above, what Visa were you on when this happened? Did you let IMMI know that you were leaving the country on holiday? Very strange that they would make a decision on your visa whilst you are offshore, it thought the all purpose of informing IMMI of travel plans (and applying for bridging visas was to avoid exactly that!)

Good luck


----------



## BB55 (Aug 7, 2018)

ilovemelbourne2018 said:


> Finally we have an update.
> We have been asked to provide Police clearance and Medical checks by IMMI. Its great to know that file is being looked at.
> 27 Months over.. Lets see how long it takes.


Hi, have you been asked for police clearance for self or sponsor? We just heard from the department for police clearance of sponsor as well as medicals for self. This is after waiting 24 months since lodgement.... We already did medicals in Jan 2017 (application lodged in Aug 2016).Does it mean someone is looking at the application finally, and are we closer to an approval ?


----------



## ilovemelbourne2018 (Jul 12, 2018)

BB55 said:


> Hi, have you been asked for police clearance for self or sponsor? We just heard from the department for police clearance of sponsor as well as medicals for self. This is after waiting 24 months since lodgement.... We already did medicals in Jan 2017 (application lodged in Aug 2016).Does it mean someone is looking at the application finally, and are we closer to an approval ?


Hi BB55, at the time, we applied in May 2016, there was no requirement for the sponsor to have their Police clearance done. It only came into affect few months later. All requested documents are for my wife. I am an australian citizen. Hopefully we should be close to getting the grant any time after we submit all the required documents.


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

Is there a child migrating? Even if you applied before the Nov 2017 changes, it was always a requirement for the sponsor to provide police certificates if there's a migrating child.


----------



## preetiphysio (Jun 27, 2018)

Hi 
Today I got a email from my case officer asking for AFP, cont relationship and medical examination after 29 months.
I m bit nervous.


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

I just received a sc. 820 approval after just over 8 months. Some colleagues report similar approvals, so maybe things are picking up.


----------



## preetiphysio (Jun 27, 2018)

I am just wondering what visa they gonna provide me 820 or 801 as the documents requested are the ones which one has to provide for 801. 

Could anyone plz help


----------



## Sameerb (Aug 23, 2018)

preetiphysio said:


> I am just wondering what visa they gonna provide me 820 or 801 as the documents requested are the ones which one has to provide for 801.
> 
> Could anyone plz help


Most likely you will be granted 801 straight after 820 i read this before on this forum did they ask you for a sponsor stat declaration and antoher form 888


----------



## preetiphysio (Jun 27, 2018)

No at this stage but i have provided form 888 when I first applied 2 years ago


----------



## ilovemelbourne2018 (Jul 12, 2018)

preetiphysio said:


> Hi
> Today I got a email from my case officer asking for AFP, cont relationship and medical examination after 29 months.
> I m bit nervous.


Thats great. Fingers crossed hopefully you get a response on the grant of 801 very soon. You have been waiting longer than us so there are very high chances you should be approved 820/801 together.We are still waiting as well and have submitted the required documents few days ago. We have been waiting for a long time now its our time for prayers to be answered.


----------



## ilovemelbourne2018 (Jul 12, 2018)

CCMS said:


> I just received a sc. 820 approval after just over 8 months. Some colleagues report similar approvals, so maybe things are picking up.


Thats good to hear. I am also wondering if my partner would get approval for 820 or 801 considering there have been changes with the processing times for both subclass. However, hoping they do take into account the time we applied which was may 2016 and it has been over 3 years since we got married.


----------



## BB55 (Aug 7, 2018)

ilovemelbourne2018 said:


> Hi BB55, at the time, we applied in May 2016, there was no requirement for the sponsor to have their Police clearance done. It only came into affect few months later. All requested documents are for my wife. I am an australian citizen. Hopefully we should be close to getting the grant any time after we submit all the required documents.


Hi, thanks for the information. My husbands a permanent resident and have been asked to provide police clearance recently. Though our migration agent advised that we don't need to since we lodged before November 2016.


----------



## BB55 (Aug 7, 2018)

Skybluebrewer said:


> Is there a child migrating? Even if you applied before the Nov 2017 changes, it was always a requirement for the sponsor to provide police certificates if there's a migrating child.


Hi skybluebrewer, thanks for the information. Yes we have our child on the file as well. Didn't know this thanks. Is there a link on th department of home affairs website that provides this information ? Strange that our migration agent said we don't need it due to our applications. Was prior to November 2016.


----------



## BB55 (Aug 7, 2018)

preetiphysio said:


> Hi
> Today I got a email from my case officer asking for AFP, cont relationship and medical examination after 29 months.
> I m bit nervous.


Hi preetiphysio, we too got an email to get medicals and sponsor police clearance after 24 months. Hope this means we will be granted pr shortly now .


----------



## loveforver (Aug 20, 2018)

hello everyone. I am planning to move to Australia with my partner a Australian.
I got Visa 600 tourist, no condition "no further stay". can we submit for onshore partner visa. I read a lot on internet, even called to Home affairs dept. they all said yes. I am super nervous. Is there any one in this topic have done this way?
I and my partner together more than 1 year. And once i come there, we will get married. We also prepare well enough our proofs follow instruction on Home affairs official website. 
So total i have these questions:
- Can i submite onshore partner visa while i am willing use 600 in Australia? is there anyone have done this way?
- They say i will get bridging visa A straight the way once i submit that partner visa right? So do i have to leave Australia once my stay up to 3 month.
- I would like to work to support and share the cost with my partner. So if i lucky, my Bridging visa has work condition. I just can work after my stay up to 3 month right?
- Total cost for partner Visa is 7000 dollar?
- How much does it cost for Health check in australia?
Finnally, if one of you have done this way and waiting for result. Could you please give me some experience.
Much appreciated for kind replies!!!
Good luck and all the best to all of you!!!


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

BB55 said:


> Hi skybluebrewer, thanks for the information. Yes we have our child on the file as well. Didn't know this thanks. Is there a link on th department of home affairs website that provides this information ? Strange that our migration agent said we don't need it due to our applications. Was prior to November 2016.


It has been stated on the website for at least the last four years (when I first looked at it, and I'm sure was on there longer than that) and was listed in the Partner Migration Booklet, which you won't find as immigration has taken it off the website since it is now outdated.

But you can still find it on the website under each of the partner visas if you look for it.

_*Police checks must be provided by the following people:

the sponsor of any child, partner or prospective marriage visa application that includes an applicant under 18 years of age*_

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav.../part/measures-for-the-protection-of-children


----------



## preetiphysio (Jun 27, 2018)

loveforver said:


> hello everyone. I am planning to move to Australia with my partner a Australian.
> I got Visa 600 tourist, no condition "no further stay". can we submit for onshore partner visa. I read a lot on internet, even called to Home affairs dept. they all said yes. I am super nervous. Is there any one in this topic have done this way?
> I and my partner together more than 1 year. And once i come there, we will get married. We also prepare well enough our proofs follow instruction on Home affairs official website.
> So total i have these questions:
> ...


Hi
I did the this way. I came to Australia on visitor visa( which I got before even getting married and did a trip to australia) applied for 820, got bridging visa without any condition. Got a full time job in my profession and whenever I have to travel I need bridging b ( it's easy to apply and I always got the visa to travel)


----------



## loveforver (Aug 20, 2018)

preetiphysio said:


> Hi
> I did the this way. I came to Australia on visitor visa( which I got before even getting married and did a trip to australia) applied for 820, got bridging visa without any condition. Got a full time job in my profession and whenever I have to travel I need bridging b ( it's easy to apply and I always got the visa to travel)


Thank you Preetiphysio,
Could you please give me some experience for this:
- So do i have to leave Australia once my stay up to 3 month?
- I just can work after my stay up to 3 month right?
- Total cost for partner Visa is 7000 dollar?
- How much does it cost for Health check in australia?


----------



## preetiphysio (Jun 27, 2018)

Hi loveforver

Once you apply for partner visa subclass 820/801 straight forward you will be given bridging visa and I'm not sure about stay for 3 months. I think ur visitor visa will no longer b valid. In my case I have to go back to my country within a month of applying partner visa so I have to re apply for bridging b and went back. When I came back to australia bridging visa b was valid.

Fee for partner visa is $7160

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...a-(subclasses-820-and-801)-document-checklist

I hope it will help you. 
Thanks
Have a wonderful day


----------



## loveforver (Aug 20, 2018)

Hello preetiphysio,
Thank you so much.
Could i have a last question.
Your case, your tourist visa is single enter and with condition "no further stay" ? Will home affairs dept contact you and let you know what you should do, stay or leave right?
You too, have a wonderfull weekend!!


----------



## loveforver (Aug 20, 2018)

Hello preetiphysio,
Thank you so much.
Could i have a last question.
Your case, your tourist visa is single enter and with condition "no further stay" ? Will home affairs dept contact you and let you know what you should do, stay or leave right?
You too, have a wonderfull weekend!!


----------



## LadyRogueRayne (Aug 17, 2015)

loveforver said:


> Hello preetiphysio,
> Thank you so much.
> Could i have a last question.
> Your case, your tourist visa is single enter and with condition "no further stay" ? Will home affairs dept contact you and let you know what you should do, stay or leave right?
> You too, have a wonderfull weekend!!


They will not contact you. Once you apply for the 820 visa, you are automatically issued a BVA. Your BVA kicks in the day after your tourist visa 3 month stay is up. You don't have to leave if you have a BVA. You will be able to check VEVO the day after your 3 month stay is up and it should show your BVA active at that point.

Health checks here in Australia vary depending on what BUPA center you go to. Ours were about $390 each here in WA. That covers all the tests that you need plus the exam. Of course, that was almost 2 years ago...the cost might have gone up since then.


----------



## ilovemelbourne2018 (Jul 12, 2018)

This morning waking up i didn't realize today is the day when all our wishes are going to come true. Finally after a long journey, we have arrived at our destination.
My wife has been granted 820/801 together this morning. Still feels unbelievable.
To those all waiting please have faith and believe in god and know that your day is coming soon. All you sacrifices, harships and struggles are going to be rewarded at the end. Hardwork never goes in Vain.

Heres Timeline
Met Oct 2014
Wife arrived in Melbourne in July/2015 on Visitor Visa 'without No further stay condition"
We got married Aug/2015 in Melbourne and she went back to india.
I went back in Nov and we got married as per indian traditions in Nov 2015
Wife arrived again back in Melbourne Feb 2016 on same visitor visa
Started living together from then, Opened Joint bank accounts, joint utility accounts
Applied for 820/801 - May/2016 through Migration agent { Medicals done }
No contact from immigration 
Migration agent emailed Oct 2017 and got generic response
We kept updating our evidences, Photos, Forms etc
We called Immigration after 24 months May 2018 and no response
Lodged Complaint after 25 months and got email that someone will look into it
Bought a house in between and had to face lot of issues due to her not being TR or PR
Home loan finally got approved updated immigration with joint contract of sale July 2018
Finally immigration emailed asking for AFP, Overseas Police clerance, Medicals Aug 2018
Submitted all within 3 weeks
After almost 28 months, Sep 2018 is when she got granted 820/801 together. Migration agent sent an email with both grant notice for TR and PR together.
Happy days are here.

Good Luck all


----------



## preetiphysio (Jun 27, 2018)

ilovemelbourne2018 said:


> This morning waking up i didn't realize today is the day when all our wishes are going to come true. Finally after a long journey, we have arrived at our destination.
> My wife has been granted 820/801 together this morning. Still feels unbelievable.
> To those all waiting please have faith and believe in god and know that your day is coming soon. All you sacrifices, harships and struggles are going to be rewarded at the end. Hardwork never goes in Vain.
> 
> ...


Congratulations
I'm in the same boat as well. 
My file is open now after 29 months and asked to submit afp and all other docs now again. 
Just keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## BB55 (Aug 7, 2018)

ilovemelbourne2018 said:


> This morning waking up i didn't realize today is the day when all our wishes are going to come true. Finally after a long journey, we have arrived at our destination.
> My wife has been granted 820/801 together this morning. Still feels unbelievable.
> To those all waiting please have faith and believe in god and know that your day is coming soon. All you sacrifices, harships and struggles are going to be rewarded at the end. Hardwork never goes in Vain.
> 
> ...


BIG Congrats!! Very happy for you, I'm almost teary! Hope and pray that we get our PR granted soon now, been waiting 25 months.
Cheers, and celebrate!


----------



## ilovemelbourne2018 (Jul 12, 2018)

preetiphysio said:


> Congratulations
> I'm in the same boat as well.
> My file is open now after 29 months and asked to submit afp and all other docs now again.
> Just keeping my fingers crossed


Yes preetiphysio
I am positive you will get both 820/801 together very soon. I cant wait to read your post when your lucky day arrives.


----------



## ilovemelbourne2018 (Jul 12, 2018)

BB55 said:


> BIG Congrats!! Very happy for you, I'm almost teary! Hope and pray that we get our PR granted soon now, been waiting 25 months.
> Cheers, and celebrate!


Yes BB55,

I am sure you are getting it very soon. I will pray for you as well so all your wishes come true. Just believe that your happy days are very near.


----------



## loveforver (Aug 20, 2018)

Hello ilovemelbourne2018,
Congratulation!!! 
Could you please let me know the second time your wife come back Melbourne. Did she need to buy around tickets or just 1 way ticket? As some one said with tourist visa, you have to have around tickets.


----------



## BB55 (Aug 7, 2018)

ilovemelbourne2018 said:


> Yes BB55,
> 
> I am sure you are getting it very soon. I will pray for you as well so all your wishes come true. Just believe that your happy days are very near.


Thank you so much!


----------



## mrukia80 (Sep 13, 2018)

*Waiting for 801*

Hi all, i was just going through this forum and i am honestly so confused, some people were lucky to get their 801 on time while others are still waiting
I applied 820/801 Aug 2015
Granted 820 Sept 2016
Applied 801 Sept 2017 still waiting &#128542;&#128542;
Do they ask for more documents after u have lodged everything for 801? Plz help


----------



## ilovemelbourne2018 (Jul 12, 2018)

mrukia80 said:


> Hi all, i was just going through this forum and i am honestly so confused, some people were lucky to get their 801 on time while others are still waiting
> I applied 820/801 Aug 2015
> Granted 820 Sept 2016
> Applied 801 Sept 2017 still waiting &#128542;&#128542;
> Do they ask for more documents after u have lodged everything for 801? Plz help


Hi 
It would be great to keep uploading more evidence of your continuing relationship ie photos, any trips together, house bills etc which should make your file more strong.


----------



## ilovemelbourne2018 (Jul 12, 2018)

loveforver said:


> Hello ilovemelbourne2018,
> Congratulation!!!
> Could you please let me know the second time your wife come back Melbourne. Did she need to buy around tickets or just 1 way ticket? As some one said with tourist visa, you have to have around tickets.


Yes she did have to buy a return ticket second time she came to melbourne


----------



## BB55 (Aug 7, 2018)

loveforver said:


> Hello ilovemelbourne2018,
> Congratulation!!!
> Could you please let me know the second time your wife come back Melbourne. Did she need to buy around tickets or just 1 way ticket? As some one said with tourist visa, you have to have around tickets.


Yes return tickets if you coming on tourist visa. We did the same.


----------



## preetiphysio (Jun 27, 2018)

Hi guys

I have update all the required doc which was asked by my CO within 3 weeks. Medical is done and report provided by BUPA.

Now just wondering how much wait from here on now?


----------



## BB55 (Aug 7, 2018)

Can't believe my eyes!! Just got our 801 grant notification  what a great day!
Thank you everyone for your prayers & wishes!! I hope everyone who is waiting gets their granted REALLY soon !

Applied- Aug 2016
Medicals done- Jan 2017
Request again for medicals + Police clearance for sponsor- 30th Aug 2018
Medicals done -5th Sep 2018
Police clearances done (AFP + Overseas)- 27th Sep 2018
820/201 Granted- 1st Oct 2018


----------



## ilovemelbourne2018 (Jul 12, 2018)

preetiphysio said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I have update all the required doc which was asked by my CO within 3 weeks. Medical is done and report provided by BUPA.
> 
> Now just wondering how much wait from here on now?


You can get it any day from now on.. Just hold on for last few steps to the end of your journey. Good Luck


----------



## preetiphysio (Jun 27, 2018)

Hi guys 
Department asked for form 80 which I submitted in 1 week and last date to submit was 08/11 but I haven’t heard back from them.

I have one more ques guys
For those who are in bridging visa and didn’t got any TR or PR related to partner visa do they need to submit form 888 again?
In my case I submitted form 888 when I initially started my application. After 30 months department made contact asking for afp etc. all submitted. Then department asked for form 80 which is agin submitted and m waiting to hear back. Is there any possibility that they can ask for 888 again?


----------



## LadyRogueRayne (Aug 17, 2015)

I doubt you'll be asked for new form 888s, if you've already supplied them. Though, they might since you've been waiting so long. At this stage, it looks like they are getting ready to grant your visa, asking for those documents from you. Wow, 30 months?! That's a really long time! I hope you get your grant soon.


----------



## ilovemelbourne2018 (Jul 12, 2018)

preetiphysio said:


> Hi guys
> Department asked for form 80 which I submitted in 1 week and last date to submit was 08/11 but I haven't heard back from them.
> 
> I have one more ques guys
> ...


Hi
we submitted Form 888 at first 2 years ago at the time of application. After 2 years, our migration agent resubmitted Form 888 again. Immigration only asked us to submit the AFP, OPC, Medicals.


----------



## diplomat (Jul 21, 2017)

preetiphysio said:


> Hi guys
> Department asked for form 80 which I submitted in 1 week and last date to submit was 08/11 but I haven't heard back from them.
> 
> I have one more ques guys
> ...


No you don't need form 888, just give them what they requested


----------



## loveforver (Aug 20, 2018)

Hello everyone, i will go on tourist visa 600, and get married. i have 3 questions if any one had already experience for this: 
1. People say that i have to buy a home ticket for this visa. Can i buy them seperatly. I mean different airlines for go and return? Or they have to be the same company and the same code?
2. I bought already 40kg for suitcase. Is there any problem if i carry with me so much clothes like this? (about 2 big suitcases and 1 small bag with me on cabin)
3.I know that it is very trictly to carry leather stuffs to Australia. But leather shoes, belt, bags, ect..ect.. also electric things like traveling Iron are a problem?

Please give me advise if you have done this or see some one done this.Thanks and good luck to all of you!!


----------



## LLG (Jan 2, 2019)

loveforver said:


> Hello everyone, i will go on tourist visa 600, and get married. i have 3 questions if any one had already experience for this:
> 1. People say that i have to buy a home ticket for this visa. Can i buy them seperatly. I mean different airlines for go and return? Or they have to be the same company and the same code?
> 2. I bought already 40kg for suitcase. Is there any problem if i carry with me so much clothes like this? (about 2 big suitcases and 1 small bag with me on cabin)
> 3.I know that it is very trictly to carry leather stuffs to Australia. But leather shoes, belt, bags, ect..ect.. also electric things like traveling Iron are a problem?
> ...


Hi there,

1. I came here on V600, multiple entry with 1 year validity.
Had to buy two tickets, but I bought one from destination to Australia and another from Australia to a different destination (tho never used that one).
2. Lodged 820/801 within 2 weeks of arrival, which was received with instant BVA which kicked in as V600 expired. 
3. I had shipped 25 boxes of stuff here, and there was no problem, you just have to list what is in it. Yes you have to take care not to bring stuff objectionable at customs.

Good Luck!


----------



## englishkoala (Oct 19, 2018)

loveforver said:


> Hello everyone, i will go on tourist visa 600, and get married


Is this definitely okay? When I was held back at immigration for reentering so soon on my tourist visa to stay with my partner, as soon as they found out I had a partner they asked me "are you planning to get married"? They took my phone and looked through all my messages.

In your 600 tourist application, was there any question like, "do you have a defacto or spouse"? What did you put for it? Did you mention anything about marriage to your assessor? I see quite some risk with this plan, maybe consider to pay $150 for a 30 minute consultation to receive advice on this strategy, because this is a significant relationship event and you want your future case officer to view your marriage as a positive event. You can't change the past, make sure it's the right action that isn't going to come back and bite you.


----------



## loveforver (Aug 20, 2018)

LLG said:


> Hi there,
> 
> 1. I came here on V600, multiple entry with 1 year validity.
> Had to buy two tickets, but I bought one from destination to Australia and another from Australia to a different destination (tho never used that one).
> ...


Hello LLG.
3. I had shipped 25 boxes of stuff here, and there was no problem, you just have to list what is in it. Yes you have to take care not to bring stuff objectionable at customs. => 25 boxes, really? Can I take with me normal stuffs like clothes iron and blue ray players? Do you have to leave Australia later if you don't have condition "No Further stay"?


----------



## loveforver (Aug 20, 2018)

englishkoala said:


> Is this definitely okay? When I was held back at immigration for reentering so soon on my tourist visa to stay with my partner, as soon as they found out I had a partner they asked me "are you planning to get married"? They took my phone and looked through all my messages.
> 
> In your 600 tourist application, was there any question like, "do you have a defacto or spouse"? What did you put for it? Did you mention anything about marriage to your assessor? I see quite some risk with this plan, maybe consider to pay $150 for a 30 minute consultation to receive advice on this strategy, because this is a significant relationship event and you want your future case officer to view your marriage as a positive event. You can't change the past, make sure it's the right action that isn't going to come back and bite you.


Hello!!
When I was held back at immigration for reentering so soon on my tourist visa to stay with my partner, as soon as they found out I had a partner they asked me "are you planning to get married"? They took my phone and looked through all my messages. => So how did you get through? I called to their deparment, they said no problem to submit married visa if I have a tourist visa without " futher stay condition".

In your 600 tourist application, was there any question like, "do you have a defacto or spouse"? What did you put for it? Did you mention anything about marriage to your assessor? =>When I applied it, he was just my boyfriend, I could not call him a defacto or spouse yet. Anyway how are you going with this? As you did the same right?


----------



## kaki_9119 (Aug 23, 2019)

preetiphysio said:


> I'm waiting for 28months now and finally made a complaint to immigration about it.
> Got feedback email acknowledging my complaint. Still waiting to hear back.


Hello, just wondering if you still waiting for yours?


----------



## Lolo Patate (Oct 14, 2019)

*waiting 820*

Hi everyone, 
here is my current situation,
Im leaving in Darwin over 4 years now, but applied to 820 visa and have been married for 25 months.
few day before the 24months CO have been asking me
-repeat the health examination has the old one have expired now
-evidence of the length of the relationship prior to our application and marriage
-the nature of the commitment to each other (duration, proof living together prior application, the degree of companion ship)
-my partner police clearance...

all this have already been done in past, police clearance few time, medical examination 1 time a years ago, and for the rest we gave everything we got already.... i understand we don't have enough proof like financially for example have a bank account and married but that it, no will, no mortgage or anything...

so i'm wondering do you think they are asking this request document because they are going to grant 820 and 801

or its possibility they think its not enough proof and can't refuse my 820?

because its have been 25 months how can i apply for the 801?

it start to be lot of pressure for our fragile couple.. and i hope this is going to end soon.... thank you, i have read so much helpful information in this forum.

Laura


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Lolo Patate said:


> Hi everyone,
> here is my current situation,
> Im leaving in Darwin over 4 years now, but applied to 820 visa and have been married for 25 months.
> few day before the 24months CO have been asking me
> ...


You can't apply for the 801 until the 820 is granted, but some people get the 801 immediately after the 820, if they had been together long enough when they submitted the 820.

Others have mentioned being asked for everything again, which makes me wonder if the requests that they are sending out are not fully clear these days.

However, regarding the Medical, that is often asked for again, once the original expires.

If it helps, we didn't have wills or joint mortgage, or joint property either. Just joint bank account.


----------



## Lolo Patate (Oct 14, 2019)

thank you for this fast answer !

so i suppose im just going to wait and see if they going to grant 820 or both or going to request more document. 

I will add a letter or something explaining our financial agreement (he is paying for bill and mortgage of his house and i pay for food etc...) may help to support why i havent add joint montage or others..

Should i add a new 888 of my brother in law, or anything else they havent ask for this so i dont know if more is better? cause i gave all this request document 2 years ago...

thank you a lot again, is good to know im not the only one struggling with my visa.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

You do need to address whatever they have requested in some way, even if just checking with them to be sure what is needed.

When we were waiting for the 801, we were puzzled about one request and asked them for confirmation of what they needed.


----------



## Lolo Patate (Oct 14, 2019)

JandE said:


> You do need to address whatever they have requested in some way, even if just checking with them to be sure what is needed.
> 
> When we were waiting for the 801, we were puzzled about one request and asked them for confirmation of what they needed.


Im trying to find way to give then everything they have asked for, 
but how do you check with them if that is what they have requested ?

in next few day i will add more statement and declaration and everything i can eventually find, but i have passed the 28 days given to me now, of 1 week.... hope that won't get me a refusal...


----------

